# AHHHH ...Puppy Breath



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

My dream came true with the arrival of my long planned litter 13 days ago and I am smitten with them. They were equinox babies...equal as the night and day...two girls and two boys and two colors black and white, my personal favorite color for dogs.

Brand new.










Today, how they have grown. All doubled their birth weight yesterday...the smallest and first born opened her eyes yesterday and two more today. They are super chubby, momma's milk is like butter. She's a really good mom and makes me laugh every time she comes in from outside and places her head over each one like she's counting to make sure they are all there.










I'm really excited to watch them as they grow each day, the pigment changes daily and new tiny black spots appear. Hoping they follow in their parents and grandparents footsteps so that next year I have a busy show season.:whoo:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, how exciting!!! Beautiful litter and very flashy  Can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Adorable puppies. Congratulations!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awww, they are SO CUTE!!! You can see I'm partial to black and white also. Should I be worried I don't have IWAP or MHS yet? Is it only a matter or time? I'm sure that will be the case with more posts like this.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!!! What a group of gorgeous babies. Looking forward to watching them grow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are adorable, and you are right, they look like a bunch of little butter balls!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

They look beautiful. I can't wait to see their little faces.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

They are so adorable. I especially love the one with the three dots down its back. How cool is that?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful litter. Congrats!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

sniff sniff I can smell that sweet smell from here. My personal fav colour too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! so much fun! can't wait to watch them grow up!!

my dream is to one day HAVE a black and white as they are my favorites too!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww I wish we had smell cam. I could use a whiff of puppy breath. I love the markings. the one with dots down her back is amazing. I can just imagine how that will look in full coat--- she/he will be vertically striped. 

next post Deb, we need to see little faces! PLEASE?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww they're beautiful! Congratulations  Puppy breath and puppy paws are the best!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so happy for you!!! Beautiful litter! I can't wait to see their faces too. Have you thought of names? Congrats!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

DOT, TREY, OREO &TUX?????? They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beau's mom said:


> DOT, TREY, OREO &TUX?????? They are gorgeous!!!!


I'd name the 3 spot one Domino... I couldn't help myself!:biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I'd name the 3 spot one Domino... I couldn't help myself!:biggrin1:


Domino. great name. I used to ride a horse name Domino. It was white with big black spots.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words about these little pups, I just adore them. Names... oh my..."I" haven't chosen any yet for either a call name nor a registered name but my daughter has dubbed the largest male Fattyfatterson and the largest female Daisy Moo Cow. The two smaller ones she hasn't yet labelled thankfully.

They are getting sooo fat and their hair is really getting long with new marking almost daily, lots of ticking showing up the white and pigment coming in nicely, very shiny coats. Big difference in weights at day 16, the three spots, the smallest one was 4.8 ounces birth weight is 16.5 ounces and Fattyfatterson who was 6.1 ounces is 22.70. An ounce a day for all of them, amazing how fast they grow and change.

They are getting in and out of the whelping box now and that makes me happy because I can try to convince mom that perhaps it's time to move to the larger nice plastic easy to clean box I had prepared for them originally. She hated it and insisted she preferred a cardboard box, she kept on moving them in there and I was afraid they would get hurt so I left her have her way.

They move around a lot when they are awake, such good babies rarely a peep out of them, so here is the best face photo to date of them snuggling with my daughter and a shot of Fattyfattersons milk belly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Look at thatbelly! He looks like he's ready to burst!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

The pupsters will be 5 weeks old in a few days but I finally have some photos from when they were 4 weeks. I am enjoying them so much and they change so much every day. Potty training has been going so well they amaze me, they wake up and head directly to the potty, stop playing and go where they are supposed to. It's magic!!! Their personalties are emerging and I have a barker Fattyfatterson (not sure if I like it or not) but when the door knocks he chimes in with the adults when they bark.

I started them on puppy mush a few days ago and the teeth are starting to come in and they are working off some of that chubbiness with their play exercise. The black boys coat is doing that white a bit longer than the black growth pattern and the black lays flat like it's two different coats on one dog. I like them all it's going to be hard to decide which one or ones I am keeping.

I really wanted to get CERF testing done but the next clinic date happens when they are 12 weeks and not 16 (sigh). We don't get them in my area often and BAER almost never.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, so adorable!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Aaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

they are all precious. I would have a hard time deciding. I'd probably just keep them all.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

so sweet!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They have grown so much! I bet you never get any thing done. I would just watch them all day. Cute and healthy what more could one want.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

be still my heart!! Oh my goodness ADORABLE!!
I have dreams of being owned by a black and white someday... :flypig:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

They are adorable. I could never be a breeder, as I couldn't let any of them go and would end up with a house full. Enjoy!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Lol! They are beautiful


----------

